
This Company Has Built a Profile on Every American Adult - T-A
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-05/this-company-has-built-a-profile-on-every-american-adult
======
kafkaesq
_IDI also runs two coupon websites, allamericansavings.com and
samplesandsavings.com, that collect purchasing and behavioral data. When I
signed up for the latter, I was asked for my e-mail address, birthday, and
home address, information that could easily link me with my idiCORE profile.
The site also asked if I suffered from arthritis, asthma, diabetes, or
depression, ostensibly to help tailor its discounts._

Profoundly, profoundly slimy and creepy.

------
ashitlerferad
Great subtitle: Every move you make. Every click you take. Every game you
play. Every place you stay. They’ll be watching you.

